# [Risolto] Problemi con Gdm 2.16

## gabrielitos

Ho emergiato Gnome-2.16 con anche Gdm-2.16.1 ma se provo a loggarmi con il mio utente, mi da sempre errore di sessione terminata in meno di 10 secondi... Ho provato con Gnome, con Kde e con Enlightenment ma continua a darmi più o meno il solito errore:

Con Gnome:

```
/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "gabrielitos"

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

(gnome-session:28063): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  
```

Con Kde

```

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "gabrielitos"

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

xsetroot:  unable to open display ':0'

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

xset:  unable to open display ":0"

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

xset:  unable to open display ":0"

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

xset:  unable to open display ":0"

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

xsetroot:  unable to open display ':0'

startkde: Starting up...

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

ksplash: cannot connect to X server :0

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.

kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

kded: cannot connect to X server :0

kded: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!

kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

kcminit: cannot connect to X server :0

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

ksmserver: cannot connect to X server :0

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.
```

E con Enlightenment

```
/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "gabrielitos"

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- starte16

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Enlightenment cannot connect to the display nominated by

your shell's DISPLAY environment variable. You may set this

variable to indicate which display name Enlightenment is to

connect to. It may be that you do not have an Xserver already

running to serve that Display connection, or that you do not

have permission to connect to that display. Please make sure

all is correct before trying again. Run an Xserver by running

xdm or startx first, or contact your local system

administrator, or Xserver vendor, or read the X, xdm and

startx manual pages before proceeding.
```

Prima di passare a gnome-2.16 funzionava tutto bene, ora Gnome funziona ma non riesco a loggarmi da Gdm.

Ho provato a cercare su Google ma non ho trovato niente...Ho unmergiato gdm, cancellato tutti i file di configurazione che erano stati mantenuti e l'ho riemergiato, ma la situazione non è cambiata... Il bello viene quando si fanno due prova:

1) Se provo a creare un nuovo utente, gdm funziona bene e permette al nuovo utente di loggarsi (e ovviamente al mio vecchio no!)

2) Se provo a usare xdm per loggarmi o fare startx dal mio utente, gnome si avvia e funziona tutto bene.

Penso sia qualcosa legato al mio utente...Non vorrei dover cancellare tutta la mia home per poi vedere che non funziona  :Sad: 

GrazieLast edited by gabrielitos on Mon Nov 13, 2006 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

sono chiaramente le tue impostazioni locali che non vanno bene.

se puoi cancella le directory .gnome* e .gconf* (occhio che così perdi le tue impostazioni), e dovresti risolvere

----------

## gabrielitos

Non, non ha funzionato come dici tu... L'unico modo per farlo rifunzionare è stato questo: ho cambiato nome alla mia home, ho cancellato il mio utente e l'ho ricreato, ho creato una nuova home e ho avviato gnome... Ho ricopiato le cartelle che mi servivano, anche gnome* e gconf* che avevo salvato in un altra cartella  :Wink:  e dopo ho CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE... Riloggandomi da gdm tutto funzionava... Grazie comunque!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

succedeva anche a me ... ho risolto molto meno drasticamente di Gabrielitos semplicemente cancellando il file .recently_used della home dell'utente che non mi partiva

----------

## nillkheope

metti xpiacere il tag [RISOLTO]

----------

